# How to remove Duracoat?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just took in a AR on trade that was duracoated Gun Metal Gray, and Im really not digging the look.. I want to either get it Camo dipped or Cerakoted but I assume this duracoat has to be taken off first.. Anyone ever removed it? 

Also can anyone recommend a local shop that does these dips or cerakote jobs for a reasonable price? I was talking to Tim at Baywatch about it awhile ago, but I think he may be off the radar right now..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Duracoat is like a paint right? So I thunk acetone would do the trick??? If you are gonna have a cerakoted, they'll strip and blast it off so you won't have to.....


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Really? I thought they would charge more if they had to do it. Thanks man.. u recommend anyone for the cerakote?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not since Tim fell off......


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Jason, what did happe with Tim? I am not 26.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Long story short... From what I know he took some peoples money for some yeti coolers. And never placed the order. So the customers where out their $$$$ and cooler less.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sam said:


> Jason, what did happe with Tim? I am not 26.


Get on your "personal" computer and look up the 14.... He is bad, bad, bad, and he is going to the pokey with bubba!!! Or maybe he is bubba..... He is mischievous with his character he might just be bubba!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sam said:


> Jason, what did happe with Tim? I am not 26.


It happened on your side of the river Sam...you should be 26! You should know when ANYTHING happens in your county brother!!!  Like Jeremy said, just pull him up and see the 14....Also it was on Ch. 3 fer a bit.:shifty::thumbsup:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Jasco Premium. I've used it before to remove Duracoat and it works great.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_6_19/239839_How_to_remove_duracoat.html


----------

